# Splashed/Tri Color bubs



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

First.... some photos of our older PE Splashed litter (in Dove and Champagne)... I only got one good picture of these guys:










The others turned out like this before the batteries died in my camera (on the charger now, so expect more photos later):









Now our younger BE Splashed/Tri Color litter (I don't breed for Tri Color, but I will hang onto a couple of these for a friend of mine):





































I ran out of paper... so the book used is 501 Things to Do With a Zombie by J.C. Richards. I highly recommend buying it if your friend hasn't already done so. Zombies WERE people too, I support the equal rights for zombies movement!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

LOLFOOTFPMSL!! I don't know which I like better the books or the babies. I can't wait to see those tris when they get their fur. Wow!

(sorry for the outburst...heehee)


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

LOL -- OK, enlighten me... what does "LOLFOOTFPMSL!!" stand for?! Thats one I've not seen before... I mean I have an idea... I'm pretty sure it means "Laughing Out Loud For Overly Off Topic Foot -CENSOR- Mouse Splashed Litter", right!? LOL (I'm totally kidding, I have no clue... all I see is LOL, FOOT, and PMS)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey, you ever play 'Who's Got the Brain'? It's a cheap card game about a fast food joint staffed by zombies. You don't want to ask what the special sauce is...


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

LOL I have not, I'd like to try that! I saw a great set of books I want to try to get "Pride and Prejudice and Zombies", "Little Women and Werewolves", etc. They took the classics and added a little extra pizazz. I hear they are very well done... LOL


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Which c-locus dilute has crossed over with the pink eye?


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

At this point, I can only make speculations. All the ones I have are either PE Splashed on Cream or just PE Cream (where Splashed is not inherited). Since I don't know what c^e/c^e p/p looks like (as the pink eye dilution would make it lighter), I can't say for sure if they are c^e/c or c^e/c^e. I'll know for sure after a few test matings.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Interesting.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Updated pictures -can't post much at the moment, I am on the computer with the broken keyboard -





































More/Better photos later.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wowsers!

Gorgeous markings, though I'd be tempted to call them just uneven marked, some kind of weird brindling, or broken/variegated. Words just fail with meeces as cool as these. The background looks to be very plain bright white, something I have not seem on my splashed tris. I like it! I like it!


----------



## WolfWhisper (Mar 2, 2010)

*steals* 

They're not growing fast enough. Tell them to grow faster!


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

@moustress - I might have called them weird brindling/variegate/broken too, if the markings were not the mottled appearance of splashed and I do not own Variegated at all and neither parent is Brindle.

Plus, they are not actually white, but a cream color. If you put them on a white background you can see the difference. Unfortunately, my camera over-exposes everything, so everything I take pictures of is lighter that it actually is (unless the flash doesn't go off).

WolfWhisper - one of those out of the BE litter has your name on it. I'll try to get individual photos soon.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Wowzers!! What little cuties! I really love the markings on them!!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cuties!

Could either parent be an unmarked brindle?


----------

